# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best Brands.

## Anadrolic666

Hello everybody.

The steroid market has millions of different companies out there,I've done only 3 cycles till now..and every time I plan a cycle I have the same problem.
Which brand of products to choose? 

Who makes the best test? who makes the best Tren ? Who makes the best A-ball? etc.. :Hmmmm: 

Every time I'm looking at the net to get products or do some research I discover new brands.

It'll be great if the more experienced guys here will post their favorite anabolic brands and which are the most common and most reliable ones.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks a lot!!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## anon03191970

The best is very subjective.

I would say with some degree of certainty that any compound that is made by an established pharmaceutical company for use in humans is going to be better in terms of safety and uniformity than one made by an UGL or yourself.

Since ugl's/you/quasi pharma companies can do whatever they want, their products might be overdosed or underdosed from batch to batch also their safety standards are not monitored you must take that into consideration as well.

IMO

The best steroids injectable/oral are made by any of the big pharmaceutical companies
for human use followed by an established veterinary company for alternative usage.

The best tren would probably be made by yourself from a kit.
I don't know what a-balls are. Anadrol ? Andriol ?

----------


## Anadrolic666

Tren and Anadrol was just an example...

I wanted to get some info on the popular substances and which companies make the best ones in any.
For example a lot of people say that the Norma Deca is the best deca out there,The best test is the Iranian one,Best tren from Balkan and so on...

SO I wanted to get more info on that subject...which are the best brands in the popular steroids and which companies gave best results from members experience

----------


## redz

You cant talk about ugl brands its against forum rules.

----------


## Swifto

Schering, Organon, Jelfa, Norma are some of the best brands for Test IMHO. Iran's are ok.

Brit. Dispensary for orals, Dbol and Winstrol .

Cant talk about UGL's here.

----------


## Canadream

Best Anadrol Oxymetholone 50mg Alhavi Teheran-Iran, Iran

----------

